# ACT Fibernet. BANGALORE. New Connection



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys, planning to stay in Bangalore for next 2 years from Feb 2016 although not sure.  Heard about ACT fibernet and their plans seems to be awesome.  
I want to know the cost of getting  a fresh new ACT Fibernet connection in Bangalore with WIFI modem. 
Now planning for 1999 per month plan as we are 4 of friends who can share for the connection. 

Please guide me through it. Any bangalorians?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

I have the same 1999 plan, comes to about 2.3K with tax. 
Initial installation costs 500 + one month advance rental. 
if there is no "GX" box (kind of a modem/router) near your place then they will install it outside home provided there is power and access to the Box from outside your home, so that they can provide connection to your neighbors. its free and you get some discount in the bill, otherwise you will have to buy that GX box and get it installed inside your home. that costs 2.2k . 

Apart from this installation takes about 4-7 days. might be less if there is existing GX box in your area. 
Regarding support - In downtime, they usually resolve it in 24 hrs.

Ditch whatever wifi router they are offering and buy a good one with good range and if possible go for dual band routers, cause if everyone is accessing data via wifi then it will get clogged. Also the 2.5 Ghz can only provide 54Mbps max, so about half of the speed will be useless. on 5Ghz I get 80-90 Mbps on the next room. wired connection will get full speed.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification bro. 
So purchase a dual band modem before applying for  a new connection. 
And bro about 5ghz is it modem you referring to?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks for the clarification bro.
> So purchase a dual band modem before applying for  a new connection.
> And bro about 5ghz is it modem you referring to?



when you buy a dual band router it comes with two separate bands 2.5 and 5 Ghz. 
2.5 Ghz band will offer speeds up to 52Mbps only but has bigger coverage. Where as 5Ghz offer higher speed than regular 2.5Ghz band but has less coverage. 

But do note that not all devices support the 5Ghz band.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> when you buy a dual band router it comes with two separate bands 2.5 and 5 Ghz.
> 2.5 Ghz band will offer speeds up to 52Mbps only but has bigger coverage. Where as 5Ghz offer higher speed than regular 2.5Ghz band but has less coverage.
> 
> But do note that not all devices support the 5Ghz band.


Oh OK bro. Thanks. Does lenovo vibe p1 support 5ghz band?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2015)

^As long as it supports Wifi 'n', it should 
Dont expect to fully utilize your network on a  phone.. there is a lot of variables that limit the phone from accessing full speed even if you have wifi 'n'..
he read/write access time of phones is around 10 megabyte/seconds, so that will be the limiting factor even if you have a 100 mbps (13 megabyte/second) connection
There are other reasons too..


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^As long as it supports Wifi 'n', it should
> Dont expect to fully utilize your network on a  phone.. there is a lot of variables that limit the phone from accessing full speed even if you have wifi 'n'..
> he read/write access time of phones is around 10 megabyte/seconds, so that will be the limiting factor even if you have a 100 mbps (13 megabyte/second) connection
> There are other reasons too..


Oh so opting for the next lower plan will be wiser I think.?  As we only use mobiles. No desktop... Occasionally laptops.  But the next lower plan has post fup speed as 512kbps...  That's the only saddest part


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2015)

but it will be useful if multiple people are using the network simultaneously, the bandwidth would be split into, say 4 people..


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> but it will be useful if multiple people are using the network simultaneously, the bandwidth would be split into, say 4 people..


Oh.  Yeah it would be.  And yeah we are 4 people sharing for Internet. So it would be good. 
Will go for dual band modem as you guys suggested. D link probably?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Oh so opting for the next lower plan will be wiser I think.?  As we only use mobiles. No desktop... Occasionally laptops.  But the next lower plan has post fup speed as 512kbps...  That's the only saddest part



Yes, if the devices accessing it are mobile/laptops then its ok if you go for 2.5Ghz router. I can have 3 simultaneous 1080p streams on my existing network 2.5Ghz network.  

And regarding FUP, they have a sweet reset FUP option. I don't have the correct formula right now but its comes to around Rs. 65 / 4GB /day from the day you are resetting the FUP. I can give you correct details after I reach home. but its very good.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Yes, if the devices accessing it are mobile/laptops then its ok if you go for 2.5Ghz router. I can have 3 simultaneous 1080p streams on my existing network 2.5Ghz network.
> 
> And regarding FUP, they have a sweet reset FUP option. I don't have the correct formula right now but its comes to around Rs. 65 / 4GB /day from the day you are resetting the FUP. I can give you correct details after I reach home. but its very good.


Ok. Fup reset..? Hmm cool .. OK pm me after reaching home abut that .  Thanks for the help


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2015)

mother of god, you blorians are lucky as ####


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Ok. Fup reset..? Hmm cool .. OK pm me after reaching home abut that .  Thanks for the help


here you go 


> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> We know the pain that you go through when your incredibly fast ACT Fibernet gets downgraded to lower speed after you cross the download-limit (FUP) for the month.
> 
> ...





Nerevarine said:


> mother of god, you blorians are lucky as ####



Hyderabad has same plan but with 200GB Limit and 4 MBPS Post FUP


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks rcuber (y)


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2015)

India needs 2 ACT


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 20, 2015)

^our city needs 10 ACTs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2015)

We need a RCS & RDS in India


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2016)

I too have one query regarding ACT. Can I play games like FIFA, NFS,  CS1.6 online ?? How are the pings. I am super ultra major noob, so  please help.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I too have one query regarding ACT. Can I play games like FIFA, NFS,  CS1.6 online ?? How are the pings. I am super ultra major noob, so  please help.



You have to specific to which region you will be connecting to. 
These are the pings which I get for Battlefield 4. 

Singapore ~45ms 
Japan ~110-130ms
Germany ~130+


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2016)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] : Oh. I am sorry, I have no idea which server I Will connect to and how much ping i should get to play fifa and nfs. only thing I know that we will get good pings on nearest servers but i dont know if I will get good players on nearest(indian) servers. Since I haven't played anything online I have very limited knowledge about these things. I tried googling "fifa16 indian servers" but didnt get relevant links. I also my neighbors but they said they don't play online.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] : Oh. I am sorry, I have no idea which server I Will connect to and how much ping i should get to play fifa and nfs. only thing I know that we will get good pings on nearest servers but i dont know if I will get good players on nearest(indian) servers. Since I haven't played anything online I have very limited knowledge about these things. I tried googling "fifa16 indian servers" but didnt get relevant links. I also my neighbors but they said they don't play online.



Pings to Indian Servers should be fine, but I doubt the stability on the Indian servers itself. It should be ok with ACT.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Pings to Indian Servers should be fine, but I doubt the stability on the Indian servers itself. It should be ok with ACT.



Thanks alot for replying [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]. I was thinking between Airtel and ACT, but i guess ACT would be better options as you people are already playing online. I hope i join the digit forum gaming community soon.


----------

